# Sunday Special - Twisted Duos



## luckytrim (Apr 7, 2019)

Sunday Special - Twisted Duos

Below are some famous duos hidden in rhyme. Example, Mutt and  fried would be
Cut and dried. Can you figure them out?


1. Tickle and lime
2. Rookies and silk
3. Fix and catch
4. Much and sew
5. Mud and shuts
6. Cots and fans
7. Kick and ran
8. Jive and rhyme
9. Spear and clothing
10. Give and bet pie
11. Buys and Walls
12. Cure and pimple
13. Sung and shroud
14. Boot and collar
15. Car and sachet
16. Trill and snail
17. Sour and story
18. Crack and shroud
19. Famous and Candy
20. Sick and blues
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  nickel and dime
2.  cookies and milk
3.  mix and match
4.  touch and go
5. Blood and guts
6.  pots and pans
7. spick and span or  pick and pan
8. five and dime
9.  fear and loathing
10. live and let die
11. guys and dolls
12. pure and simple
13. young and proud
14. hoot and holler
15. far and away
16. hill and dale
17. power and glory
18. black and proud
19. Amos and Andy
20. pick and choose


----------

